# HDS8 + LSS portabel machen



## Fliegenfisch (29. April 2010)

Servus

Ich habe ja ein HDS8 und das Structure Modul LSS1.
Da ich nur ein sehr kleines Boot habe und das Gerät auch nicht einbauen kann habe ich versucht dafür eine portable Lösung zu suchen.
Rausgekommen ist das ein Koffer der Firma WAG mit Einlegeboden.
Ich finde es nicht schlecht der Koffer ist sehr stabil und Spritzwasserfest. 
Also kanns auch mal regnen und es passiert nichts.
Die Kosten waren incl. Versand 34,69 €.
Das ist annehmbar.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von der ganzen Montage.

Peter


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (29. April 2010)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*



Fliegenfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe ja ein HDS8 und das Structure Modul LSS1.


 

Ja, ist bekannt, dass Du ein HDS-8 hast - betonst es ja in jedem Deiner Beiträge. Würde ich immer betonen, dass ich ein HDS-10 habe, wärst Du der erste, der rum mosert, kennen wir ja schon.

Dennoch sollte man sich auch mal angewöhnen, was über das Gewicht zu sagen. Der Plastekoffer ist nicht schwer...die beiden Akkus wiegen schon über 6 kg, insgesamt kommste da auf 10 kg. So und nun sag mal einen, der zusätzlich zum Angelzeug immer 10 kg mit sich rum schleppt.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (29. April 2010)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

Tja Herr kann alles weis alles besser!|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:

Lass mich einfach in Ruhe ausserdem hab ich 2 HDS Geräte.

Ich wollte den Usern hier im Board nur mal nen Tip geben wie es aussehen kann.

UND DU KANNST MICH MAL ...... Herr kann alles weis alles besser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#q#q#q#q#q#q#q

Peter




Fischereiaufsicht schrieb:


> Ja, ist bekannt, dass Du ein HDS-8 hast - betonst es ja in jedem Deiner Beiträge. Würde ich immer betonen, dass ich ein HDS-10 habe, wärst Du der erste, der rum mosert, kennen wir ja schon.
> 
> Dennoch sollte man sich auch mal angewöhnen, was über das Gewicht zu sagen. Der Plastekoffer ist nicht schwer...die beiden Akkus wiegen schon über 6 kg, insgesamt kommste da auf 10 kg. So und nun sag mal einen, der zusätzlich zum Angelzeug immer 10 kg mit sich rum schleppt.


----------



## martinp (29. April 2010)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

Geile Sache Peter #6

Mich würde mal Interessieren wie viel Ah deine beiden Akkus
Gesamt haben und wie lange das Gerät damit max. läuft?

Kleiner Tipp am Rande:
Es ist manchmal besser, Beiträge anderer User einfach zu ignorieren. #d


----------



## Fliegenfisch (29. April 2010)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

Servus

Der Herr weis alles weis alles besser, steht schon auf der Ignorierliste und verschimmelt auch da. 

So jetzt zu deiner Frage. 
Die Akkus sind parallel geschalten und haben je 7 Ah.
Ich habe letztes WE am Ammersee das komplette System in Betrieb gehabt. Genau gesagt von 8:30 Uhr bis 20:30 aber nagel mich jetzt nicht auf die Minute fest aber ich hatte am Ende noch 12,1 Volt Spannung!
Ich muss noch dazusagen das das System dauernd in unterschiedlichen Einsstellungen lief. 
Auch ist zu bedenken das die Akkus neu sind.

Gruß
Peter





martinp schrieb:


> Geile Sache Peter #6
> 
> Mich würde mal Interessieren wie viel Ah deine beiden Akkus
> Gesamt haben und wie lange das Gerät damit max. läuft?
> ...


----------



## Cusack (29. April 2010)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

Peter das schaut doch richtig gut aus.
War auch schon am überlegen wie ich das machen kann.

Gruß Kai

www.pikepoint.de


----------



## Fliegenfisch (29. April 2010)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

Hi Danke für das Lob.

Achso die Zwischenplatte ist schon " gelocht " und die Bohrungen passen zufällig genau mit dem LSS Modul überein.

Die naja fast " Abdichtung " zur Kabeldurchführung, habe ich mit einen Stück Neopren gelöst.

Der Koffer ist meiner Meinung nach relativ günstig und sehr stabil.

Auch tragen kann man das ganze recht gut da der Griff am Koffer gummiert ist.

Auf dem Boot muss ichs ja nicht die ganze Zeit heben #d#d#d
da stell ich es einfach da hin wo ich gut draufschauen kann.

Peter


----------



## PetriHelix (29. April 2010)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

Manche Leute scheinen ja sonst echt keine Probleme zu haben...

@Peter: Wie hast Du das denn mit den Gebern gelöst? Die sind weiterhin fest am Boot verbaut? 

Was machst Du mit dem 2. HDS Gerät? Festeinbau oder auch mobil oder anderes Boot? 

Was die Teile an Strom ziehen würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ich wollte das HDS 10 und HDS 8 mit an die Starterbatterie vom Benziner klemmen. Da das eine 80Ah Batterie ist mache ich mir da aber wenig Gedanken um zu wenig Strom. 

Wenn ich alles fertig habe bringe ich mal ein paar Bilder...


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (30. April 2010)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

Respekt........sieht sehr gut aus und ist auf jedenfall ein sehr gute Anregung.

Lass weiterhin was sehen und von deinem HDS geräten hören.

Solche anderen Kommentare finde ich persönlich zum :v


----------



## Fliegenfisch (30. April 2010)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

Servus

Das kleine darf mein Sohn nehmen. 
Papa nimmt das große.|rolleyes
Ich hab auch ein zusätzliches Netzkabel zum verbinden da so könnte ich es auch an das LSS anschließen und zusätzlich für eine 2. Person auf dem Boot verwenden.

Das mit den Gebern ist zur Zeit noch mit der Geberstange als Zwischenlösung gelöst. Ich hab die vom Echolotz. mit dem Adapter für zwei Geber der ist Top.
Die Stange is schon gut nur sauschwer ich werd mir für mein kleines Boot ( richtig klein )noch was einfallen lasen wie ich es adaptieren kann.

Zum Stromverbrauch. Ich war letzte Woche am Ammersee und hab das HDS und das LSS die ganze Zeit von 8:30 bis 20:30 laufen gehabt und am Abend immer noch 12,1 Volt Spannung gehabt. Verbaut hab ich 2 Bleigelakkus mit je 7 Ah.
Die sind allerdings nagelneu.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## bennson (30. April 2010)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

80 Ah ?!

Das ist einiges und ich denke du wirst schon ein paar Tage durchloten müssen um den leer zu bekommen.

So dont worry !

Messt am besten mal was durchs Gerät läuft !


----------



## martinp (30. April 2010)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

@bjay:
Wieso kommst du auf 80 Ah?

2x 7 Ah sind doch gesamt 14 Ah oder verstehe ich als Anti-Elektriker da was falsch?


----------



## PetriHelix (30. April 2010)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

Er meinte meine Starterbatterie


----------



## sellerY (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

@Fliegenfisch

Super Sache mit der Unterbringung der Geräte.
Hast Du einen Link wo Du den Koffer gekauft hast? Ich habe das HDS 5, noch ohne Structur Scan Geber. Der wird wahrscheinlich
dieses Jahr auch noch folgen.

Da ich kein eigenes Boot habe (leih ich immer beim Uli Beyer) muss die ganze
Sache mobil bleiben. Ich denke in der Think Big Tasche bringe ich beide Geräte nicht unter.

Warst Du auch auf angeln.de unterwegs? Ich frage wegen den DrDepth Programm. 
Da waren ein paar interessante Bilder dabei. Da gab es auch ein Posting über Garmin und DrDepth.

Kannst Du mir darüber mehr erzählen?
Oder gibt es hier einen Thread?


----------



## biX (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*



sellerY schrieb:


> @Fliegenfisch
> 
> Warst Du auch auf angeln.de unterwegs? Ich frage wegen den DrDepth Programm.
> Da waren ein paar interessante Bilder dabei. Da gab es auch ein Posting über Garmin und DrDepth.
> ...


 
Genau das isser |supergri
Ich hatte schon mal an angeln.de gemailt, dass die Bilder vom Peter nicht mehr da sind in seinem Bericht. Man wollte sich drum kümmern. Ist aber schon etwas her und anscheinend nichts passiert.

V.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

Servus

So der Koffer kommt von da die verkaufen auch an Privatleute!
Ohne viel Zwischenhandel usw. denn es ist der Hersteller der Koffer. Auch die Koffer die für viel Geld verkauft werden als Spezialkoffer sind von da :q.

http://www.wag.de/produkte/kunststoffkoffer/heavy.php

Zu dem Thema Dr Depth kannst ja einfach mal fragen was du wissen möchtest vielleicht in einem neuen Tread mit dem Thema : DrDepth Wissenstread?

Zum Thema Garmin und DrDepth was willst da wissen könnte man dort auch behandeln?

Hast schon aufgezeichnete Daten von deinem Gewässer ? Wenn ja lass es mich wissen! 

Gerne auch per PN oder mail

Peter


----------



## bibo (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

Sag mal, kannst du mir mal sagen, welche Maße du als Koffer genommen hast? 

LG


----------



## Fliegenfisch (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

Servus

Ist der 4014 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

Klasse hinweis Peter.

Danke


----------



## bibo (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

Supi, danke dir Peter...

Das sieht echt nach etwas aus... werde es mal näher ins auge fassen...


----------



## Tokker (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

Tach |wavey:

Habe mir auch nen hds5 mit LSS geholt.Und nun wollt ich mal wissen,was ich mit dem gelben Kabel machen soll.Soll ich es mit dem roten verbinden oder kann ich es auch weg lassen!?Keine Ahnung#c

Danke erstmal...


----------



## Pitti (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

Das Datenkabel oder auch Netzwerkkabel , ist mit dem LSS zu verbinden, sonst haste keine Daten im HDS.


----------



## Tokker (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

Danke schön für deine Antwort!!Und super Idee mit deinem Koffer..!Ich überleg auch noch wie ich es am besten lösen kann,die Geräte alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen.
Das mit dem Netzwerkkabel ist klar,sonst hab ich ja keine Daten zum HDS.Ich meinte das Stromversorgungskabel,vom LSS-Modul zur Batterie.Dort sind einmal schwarze,rote,blaue und gelbe Adern.Diese gelbe Ader weiß ich nichts mit anzufangen#c.Die blaue soll man kürzen,weil man die nicht brauch und die rote und schwarze Ader sind die Pole.Wenn nicht kann ich ja mal nen Foto machen.in deinem Koffer seh ich auch ne dünne gelbe Ader|kopfkrat

Danke schon mal...#h


----------



## Pitti (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

Okay verstehe was Du meinst ! Entweder legst Du das Gelbe über einen Schalter und dann zum Pluspol oder Direkt zum Pluspol. Rotes Kabel über Sicherung zum Pluspol. Hast Du keine Anleitung ? dort steht es drin. Falls nicht schicke mir Deine Mailadresse per PN.


----------



## Tokker (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

hier Pitti guck mal..


----------



## Pitti (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

Ja okay Deins ist HD meins ist noch das normale, vielleicht ist deswegen der Geber länger !


----------



## Pitti (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

Hast Du ein HDS-5 Gen2 ?


----------



## Pitti (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*



Tokker schrieb:


> hier Pitti guck mal..


 
Ich sehe gerade, das Du es auch so, wie ich beim ersten mal, falsch gemacht hast mit der Kabelführung. Schau mal nach ob Du die Kabel gequetscht hast ! ?


----------



## Tokker (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

na ich bin ja mal gespannt ob es dann mal funktioniert....Die kabel sind nicht so doll fest gemacht oder gequetscht...was kann dann passieren?ja ich hab nen hds 5 gen2


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

Moin 
Das gelbe Kabel ist ein REMOTE Anschluss und wird ans 
gelbe Kabel am HDS angeschlossen,damit das LSS dann einschaltet wenn  das HDS angeht.
Gruss
Stephan


----------



## Pitti (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Moin
> Das gelbe Kabel ist ein REMOTE Anschluss und wird ans
> gelbe Kabel am HDS angeschlossen,damit das LSS dann einschaltet wenn das HDS angeht.
> Gruss
> Stephan


 
Jo geht auch wenn man das denn will. Aber ich Persönlich will es lieber zuschalten.


----------



## Tokker (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

ja das möchte ich auch lieber zu schalten können...Die andere Variante versteh ich nicht|kopfkrat..aber danke für den tip und wenn man bischen was davon versteht kann man es auch um setzen...#h


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

Kann man machen , muss man aber nicht .

Gruß


----------



## Tokker (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

habe es grad erklärt bekommen,ist doch garnicht so schwerdiese variante ist auch nicht schlecht,vielleicht für mich auch einfacher

Gruß Tokker


----------



## Tokker (24. März 2013)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

Tach #h nach paar Bastelstunden draußen hab ich nun mein HDS 5 in nen Koffer getan mit dem LSS2.Da ich die Geberstange am Koffer lassen kann,sind die Kabel im Koffer,sieht zwar nicht schön aus,aber erfüllt voll den Zweck.Aber schaut selbst,hier paar Bilder...
Danke Pitti,du hattest mir viel unterstützt :m

Gruß Tokker


----------



## pxrxx12 (25. März 2013)

*AW: HDS8 + LSS portabel machen*

@fliegenfisch

Kannst Du mal eine Aufnahme posten wie das aussieht, wenn Du mit einem 10 Zoll Sounder in einer Nußschale unterwegs bist?


----------

